# Looking for horse powered farm apprenticeship



## Thystra (5 mo ago)

Hello,

My family and I are looking for an apprenticeship for 2023 on a farm that uses draft animals. We would like to learn about the farm life and draft animals as we are considering starting our own farm. 

I would appreciate any leads/contact info of farms that are offering these programs. 

Thank you.


----------



## The warmblood enthusiast (8 mo ago)

You might want to go to Amish country and see if there are any people looking for helpers


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure where you are located, but here in Vermont there are farms that are sugaring/farming/logging with drafts. This list might get you started:




__





Search | NOFA Vermont







www.nofavt.org





Also, Sterling College in Vermont has a Draft Animal Management program: Draft Animal Management Program Vermont | Equine Studies, Minor


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Tillers International


An organization specializing in practical and animal handling skills to be used in international development, farming, or personal growth.




www.tillersinternational.org


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

__





Rural Heritage Home - Draft horse, mule, oxen power, back to the land and sustainable living


rural heritage home page offering resources to promote draft animal power, self-sufficient and sustainable living




www.ruralheritage.com


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Jason Rutledge with Healing Harvest Forest Foundation in Virginia may know of someone or you could contact the The (Wendell) Berry Center in Kentucky.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

@dogpatch beat me to the Rural Heritage suggestion. 

You could also try ALHFAM, the Association for Living History Farms and Museums.





__





ALHFAM - Association for Living History, Farm and Agricultural Museums - Home






alhfam.org


----------

